# Sticky  The Misconceptions about Pigeons and Disease



## Skyeking

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/PijZoonosRskAZ.html

(A removed page)


Interesting Topic about Bugs and Pigeons:

https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=27542


----------

